# Panerai... and aftermarket straps...



## canwatchco (Mar 30, 2009)

I have always been an OEM kind of guy. If I changed out a strap, it had to be OEM. I ventured into the aftermarket a couple of years ago, and generally hated what I bought.

Recently I started to try some others, mostly by way of trading. I found one that I adore, a Greg Stevens Crazy Horse, and I have a few that I regret picking up... maybe for the wrong reasons.

I have a couple of the ammo straps that are popular, but they just seem too darn thick and big for even a Panerai. Am I the only one to feel this way about them? People are paying 200 bucks and more for some of these straps.

Comments would be appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## ds514 (Dec 28, 2009)

Matter of taste I think. My favourite right now is a super thick, beat up, burned, scratched, embossed WWII ammo strap from this apparently-insane maker in France. Can't imagine using the OEM at this point.

It obviously depends on how you wear the watch. If you are aiming to dress it up, the ammo straps will not suit you well.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

My "sweet spot" for straps is right around 4mm thick. 5mm starts approaching too thick for my tastes and 3mm is too thin (another reason I'm not a fan of the OEM calf straps).


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

handwound said:


> My "sweet spot" for straps is right around 4mm thick. 5mm starts approaching too thick for my tastes and 3mm is too thin (another reason I'm not a fan of the OEM calf straps).


I guess it depends on your particular Pam. The 024 and a 5mm strap matches well IMHOs. Due to the brand's military/special ops pedigree, a thick strap probably made sense when these watches were designed. Today, as a high end brand, a thick strap might not be so aesthetically pleasing with some of the "dressier models". I really doubt that any navy today is issuing Panerais to their comandos. For me, Panerai's military history and rugged designs may be why I'm so infatuated with the brand.:-!Cheers, Sky.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

For me it's not really much about the aesthetic, it's about comfort. Even buttery soft 5+mm straps are 11+mm at the buckle area where the ends overlap and are covered with strap keepers. I just find that to be borderline uncomfortable on the inside of my wrist.

Anything much thinner than 4mm seems overpowered by the watch case to me, but anything much thicker than 5mm starts to get uncomfortable for me.

Glad to hear you like your strap on your 024, though!


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

My rule of thumb is that the cost of the strap should be about 5-10% of the cost of the watch. So, for a $4000 watch, I don't feel bad spending $200+. For a $500 watch, however, I keep it under $50.

And I agree that 4-5mm seems just about right on any watch with a little bit of thickness.

I have picked up some of my favs from StrapCulture and Panatime.


----------



## canwatchco (Mar 30, 2009)

One of the ammo straps that I received in trade is a Sandave. Nice color and texture, but it is so thick at the lug ends, that I can't move it once installed! I have a Micah one that is better, but overall I am disappointed with them. Its not just the thickness, but the way it fits the watch as well.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

That is another downside to thick straps, canwatchco. The fix for that is to have the strap maker skiv the lug ends thinner, or only get 3 layer straps for *really* thick straps.

Is that what you're talking about when you say the "fit"? That they're too thick and bind against the case?


----------



## canwatchco (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, you've got it. Very tough to install, and then once in, it won't rotate. Since this strap was made for 24mm Panerais I find it bizarre that it doesn't fit. Especially from such a well known supplier.


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Jun 24, 2009)

I dislike ammo straps. I had a Rob Montana V1 and gifted it. 
I prefer alligator straps and have 6 of them and 1 black alcantara. 

I am looking for a smooth texture strap though,perhaps a calf leather in plum. 

But no ammos for me buuuUuuuuut if I were ever to get one. It would be a Micah (brindle I think).


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

What watch are you trying to fit it to, canwatch? I had a one of Micah's straps on my wife's PAM048 and it fit just fine...


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

+1 on the crazy horse.

I've got a GSD strap and love it... actually wearing it right now.

Another good look is a dark grey mako shark strap that I've got from Dirk Straps with the Pre-V style sewn-in buckle. It isn't cheap, but it sure looks the biz on my 176. I think it really matches the Titanium Case perfectly. I am however going to sell it and buy an OEM black buffalo strap which I am lately very fond of. :-x

Here is some pics of the Grey Mako for reference.



















Black Buffalo (Not my pic)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

I really don't mind after-market straps at all. As a matter of fact, I think it gives you more choices to pair up with your watch.

As for thickness, I normally prefer about 4-5mm straps.


----------



## jadamo (Aug 7, 2006)

i likethe oem to dress it up. i have a black croc and a tan calf. However i l;ike it best on this one with a sewn in buckle


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

This is a great discussion! I'm getting back into Panerai after several years away. I forget which strapmakers did the ones I liked, so I'm starting off from scratch. Plus there are many new makers. I like a very refined, vintage color, flawless fine-grained leather, about 4 - 4.5mm thick.

My feeling about vintage straps is strange. I like straps to look new to me so I can wear them in myself. I think about the airmen and and naval fliers - when they were issued their flight jackets in WWII, the jackets were issued new; they weren't already vintaged. I would like to emulate that. Here are some of the ones I've liked the most - old PAM photos I still have, even though the watches are gone. (My only one now is a 112 on OEM). Who makes straps like these nowadays. Prince not a factor, just quality!


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

Check these out, Greg (if you have not already):

http://heroic18.com/

http://www.strapculture.com/home.html

http://www.vintagerstraps.com/

http://www.timeconnection.biz/

http://stonecreekstraps.com/page1.php

http://www.red12straps.com/

http://www.panatime.com/

Welcome back . . .


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

C'mon, Derek, don't short-change the man!

Greg, take a gander here:

STRAPS!!!!


----------



## canwatchco (Mar 30, 2009)

I tried it on my 111 and 209. It was way too thick for either.


----------



## canwatchco (Mar 30, 2009)

I tried it on my 111 and 209. It was way too thick for either.


----------



## canwatchco (Mar 30, 2009)

Here are a few shots. The first is the Greg Stevens. Thick, supple and comfortable. My favorite!










The next one is a Micah Ammo. Very thick. I am not looking forward to breaking it in:


















Then there is the Sandave Ammo. This is the one that won't rotate. Very tough to get it on, particularly with tubes. If anyone has advice on how to make this wearable, I am all ears:


















The next one is a Deluca. Nice color, but I am not crazy about the semi wax texture:










Two Heroic straps. Great buckle and great value for the money. Very comfortable:










And lastly, this one is the much more economical Panatime version. Nothing wrong with it, just a little thin and short:


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

The only way to make those straps work is to thin out the leather "loop" where the tube/lug screws go.

Compare the side shots of your Micah and Sandave - the Micah strap is obviously thinner and thus fits better. I'm guessing the Greg Stevens is a 3 layer strap?

Not using tubes would net you a small gain. Other than that, I'm not sure how to thin out that leather. I would contact the strap makers in question and get their opinions.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

link2derek said:


> My rule of thumb is that the cost of the strap should be about 5-10% of the cost of the watch. So, for a $4000 watch, I don't feel bad spending $200+. For a $500 watch, however, I keep it under $50.


Interesting rule. Yeah, I think I can understand it. Kinda funny but I must say, I'm still really satisfied with how this $30 lambskin strap from DON looks and feels on my 190. Definitely one of the best strap purchases I've made for this watch. A very _very_ comfortable strap indeed....


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Hah! Just when I thought I was getting a handle on things, up come like a thousand more options. Wow, the strap market has exploded since my last Panerai!

--Greg



handwound said:


> C'mon, Derek, don't short-change the man!
> 
> Greg, take a gander here:
> 
> STRAPS!!!!


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks *canwatchco *for the mini-reviews!


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is my GSD Dorado Goodness


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

All rules are meant to be broken! Looks good, dj!


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

handwound said:


> C'mon, Derek, don't short-change the man!
> 
> Greg, take a gander here:
> 
> STRAPS!!!!


Yeah, my bad -- I just didn't want to overwhelm him. :-d


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

I like to break a new thick strap in by hand before I put it on a watch. I massage the leather and roll the strap until it stays properly curved. Anyone else do this, or am I just too impatient?


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Jun 24, 2009)

GregNYC said:


> My feeling about vintage straps is strange. I like straps to look new to me so I can wear them in myself.* I think about the airmen and and naval fliers - when they were issued their flight jackets in WWII, the jackets were issued new; they weren't already vintaged. * I would like to emulate that.


Excellent point. I feel the same. I am not a big fan of vintage straps. Even the straps they wore were probably not vintage yet new.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

link2derek said:


> I like to break a new thick strap in by hand before I put it on a watch. I massage the leather and roll the strap until it stays properly curved. Anyone else do this, or am I just too impatient?


Yep me too, I use some of that Tandy leather lotion (Dr. Jackson's Legendary Leather Care), and roll and twist and bend the straps until they are soft and broken in. I do it a few times.
The new ones can be way too stiff and uncomfortable. The most comfortable out of the box are Micah's straps, in my experience.
As for the tight fit at the case, I've used a metal file with the small circular cross section, and used it to gently file down the inside of the lug end of the strap: works ok.
DW


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

This thread keeps getting better and better!! so many nice pics and good info. Panerai now offers a "vintage" leather which is pretty thick (just under 5mm) and ultra supple for those of us who like a thicker strap. I picked up a dark brown and a tan version from the boutique recently and they are gorgeous. I just wish they were a little longer. For myself, I like both vintage and non, depending on the mood I'm in and what I'm wearing:-!Cheers, Sky


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

pics or ban!


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

Feyd said:


> pics or ban!


 Check out my new post, featuring my new 111 with that tan strap, let me know what you think:-! Sky


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks nice... does it taper? Does it come in any darker colors?


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

Feyd said:


> Looks nice... does it taper? Does it come in any darker colors?


 Thank you, yes it tapers down to 22 and it comes in a dark brown, and a black version. Very comfortable!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Sweet looking straps. :-!


----------



## NopanicDk (Mar 5, 2010)

canwatchco said:


> Here are a few shots. The first is the Greg Stevens. Thick, supple and comfortable. My favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the ammo straps.
Hard as hell to break in, but i payes of in the end.
I just got 2 ammo pouches on ebay this night, waith about 14 days and i show you another nice ammo strap :-d


----------



## Jman2 (Jan 23, 2009)

dont forget www.teddy-straps.com 
and www.maddog-straps.com

J


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't justify spending $200-300 on a strap, that's just me. It's leather, guys, and cows aren't rare!

$29 for these and they are soft and supple:


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

I hear ya' -- I have cigar boxes full of $30 Panatime straps (hey, I only have so many watches, so some have to end up in temporary storage), and they are a great value for the money. But every once in a while, I like to treat myself to something _special_ from Vintager, Heroic, StrapCulture, etc. . . .

Vis:


----------



## canwatchco (Mar 30, 2009)

Yesterday I traded out my Micah. I did not think I would have enough patience....

I like your idea to file out the opening. That should get me close enough to the end of the strap to make it pivot properly on the lugs. Do you still use tubes after doing this?


----------



## skymast (Mar 8, 2010)

I just made the jump from OEM to a Greg Stevens Design. Mine is the Black Buffalo. On request, he makes them a little thinner (~3.5MM) which I did. I feel like this is the perfect size for my 40MM. I didn't hate the original band but I love this one!


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks *p e r f e c t ! *I can see why you love it.


----------



## 1000ftdiver (Mar 31, 2010)

hey ,For me is all about personalizing your watch and I am quite proud of my first custom made strap , it is all I asked for , $ 120.00 which I think its a really good price for a high quality piece , 4 mm thick , WW2 Ammo leather , simple but interesting !!!!!

Seller is Aaron from Combat Straps , if you ever get one from him ask him to use soft lamb skin underneath , its even more comfortable than my OEM.

here it is :



You all have great watches, congrats !!!!!!


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

ever tried one of CTDesigns REAL vintage baseball mit straps, soft, not too thick and super unique


----------



## RooRocks (Dec 30, 2009)

My wife always tells me how ugly some of my straps are for my Panerais lol. She says 'why buy nice watch to dress it up with a beat up old band?'. Right now I am loving my ammo straps, the dirtier and older looking the better! I also love my camo trap which my wife hates lol.


----------



## blairtolar (Oct 14, 2009)

Another newer OEM from Panerai. Distressed appearance. Very supple.


----------



## pbateman (Jul 30, 2009)

I have both OEM and aftermarket and lately my favorite is the OEM Vintage strap...thick enough and has that classic, vintage look. I have one for my 312 and just picked up another for my 305. Of course, it comes down to personal tastes...


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Where do guys buy OEM straps? Do you order them from your AD? The ones I see for sale online don't come with buckles.


----------



## Evoking (Jan 21, 2012)

Wiscounsin Proud that soft leather looks like a very nice strap - especially for $29. Where did you get it from?


----------

